
OpenSSH 7.3 adds “jump” option to allow indirection through SSH bastions hosts - gauravphoenix
http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-7.3
======
mcpherrinm
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202384)

